# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اتفاقی عجیب ریاضی فیزیک در حد صفر با رتبه زیر گروه یک ۹۰۱

## God_of_war

منبع =کارنامه  کنکور ۹۸ گزینه دو  نظام قدیم 
نظرتون چیه راجب این کارنامه فوق العاده با اراده و پر ریسک؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

منطقه دو؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

دیدم منطقه یک هستش...معادل منطقه سه میشه حدود 500..یعنی خیلی جالبه نمیدونستم انقد این دوتا مهمن اما عمومی هاشم عالی زده..درواقغ فقط زیست شیمی ادبیات عربی دینی خونده....طبیعی هم هستش  تقریبا اگر هرکس روزی 2ساعت رایضی فیزیسک بخونه درهفته میشه 14ساعت این 14ساعت داده ب زیست شیمی ونتیجه بهتر گرفته

----------


## wonshower

> منبع =کارنامه  کنکور ۹۸ گزینه دو  نظام قدیم 
> نظرتون چیه راجب این کارنامه فوق العاده با اراده و پر ریسک؟


خداییش راسته؟؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

قیاس کنید تا بفهمید عمومی زیست چقدر مهمن

----------


## God_of_war

> خداییش راسته؟؟


بله مگه دروغ دارم :/ مال گزینه دو هس میتونی بری ببینی

----------


## mohammad1397

نمیشه رو این استراتژی ها حساب باز کرد عاقلانه ترین راه اینه که تعادل رعایت کنی و به نسبت ضرایب برنامه ریزی کنی این معلومه کلا ریاضی فیزیک حذف کرده و شاید نزدیک کنکور فقط تستای کنکور زده حالا اگه زیست و شیمی خیلی دشوار بدن ریاضی فیریک ساده تر بدجور ضرر میکنی

----------


## hamed_habibi

> نمیشه رو این استراتژی ها حساب باز کرد عاقلانه ترین راه اینه که تعادل رعایت کنی و به نسبت ضرایب برنامه ریزی کنی این معلومه کلا ریاضی فیزیک حذف کرده و شاید نزدیک کنکور فقط تستای کنکور زده حالا اگه زیست و شیمی خیلی دشوار بدن ریاضی فیریک ساده تر بدجور ضرر میکنی


خب میشه باز...برفرض سختم بدن تو از حد معول بهتر زدی همین تراز رو میگیری دیگه برفرض زیست میزنی 80 شیمی 70...ازاونور خب ایشون خیلی ریسک کرده حداقل باید ی جور میخوند هر کدوم 30 20میزد

----------


## God_of_war

> نمیشه رو این استراتژی ها حساب باز کرد عاقلانه ترین راه اینه که تعادل رعایت کنی و به نسبت ضرایب برنامه ریزی کنی این معلومه کلا ریاضی فیزیک حذف کرده و شاید نزدیک کنکور فقط تستای کنکور زده حالا اگه زیست و شیمی خیلی دشوار بدن ریاضی فیریک ساده تر بدجور ضرر میکنی


میتونست رو چیزایی که استعداد نداره وقت بذاره مثل ریاضی فیزیک اخرشم هیچکدومو نتونه بزنه جسارت بزرگ و اراده بزرگی داره من خودم طی سه سال هر سال خواستم اینکار رو بکنم ولی همش فکرم درگیر این بود که ریاضی فیزیکو صفر بزنم که هیچی قبول نمشم در صورتی که کارنامه این شخص دلیلی هس برای ممکن بودن هر چیزی که تو ذهنت هس و تو میترسی اجراش کنی و یکی از تو قویتر اون ایده رو پیاده می کنه تازه همین شخص ۲۰ درصد زمین شناسی میزد شاید داروسازی دانشگاه تهران هم در میومد هر چند مهم نیس با این رتبه همه چی میشه قبول شد

----------


## hamed_habibi

> میتونست رو چیزایی که استعداد نداره وقت بذاره مثل ریاضی فیزیک اخرشم هیچکدومو نتونه بزنه جسارت بزرگ و اراده بزرگی داره من خودم طی سه سال هر سال خواستم اینکار رو بکنم ولی همش فکرم درگیر این بود که ریاضی فیزیکو صفر بزنم که هیچی قبول نمشم در صورتی که کارنامه این شخص دلیلی هس برای ممکن بودن هر چیزی که تو ذهنت هس و تو میترسی اجراش کنی و یکی از تو قویتر اون ایده رو پیاده می کنه تازه همین شخص ۲۰ درصد زمین شناسی میزد شاید داروسازی دانشگاه تهران هم در میومد هر چند مهم نیس با این رتبه همه چی میشه قبول شد


داداش من درصدای اینو بزنم پزشکی روزانه بهشتی میاوردم...500منطقه سه میشدم

----------


## reza2018

من در حال حاضر اغلب لغات زبان نظام جدید رو بلد نیستم،بنابراین مجبورم برای مطالعه زبان که کمترین ضریب رو در بین درس های کنکور داره وقت زیادی بزارم.....با این حساب اگر زبان نخونم و تایم زبان رو به عربی و ادبیات یا حتی دینی اختصاص بدم منطقی هست؟! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## God_of_war

> تا یه درس شاید ولی دوتا حماقت محضه به قدری که ریسکش بالاست .حالا مال این بابا گرفته
> بعدم وقتی توصیه میشه که وقت واقعا محدود باشه


  این با وقت محدود این درصدا رو اورده درصدا رو دیدی اصلا؟ 
ربطی به وقت نداره از اولین روزی که شروع کرده درس بخونه تصمیمشو گرفته ریاضی فیزیک نزنه و الا با وقت کم عمرا بشه همچین درصدایی زد عادت کردیم هر کی هم موفقه درصدش خوب شده بگیم شانسیه و از این جور چرت و پرتا

----------


## God_of_war

> من در حال حاضر اغلب لغات زبان نظام جدید رو بلد نیستم،بنابراین مجبورم برای مطالعه زبان که کمترین ضریب رو در بین درس های کنکور داره وقت زیادی بزارم.....با این حساب اگر زبان نخونم و تایم زبان رو به عربی و ادبیات یا حتی دینی اختصاص بدم منطقی هست؟!


منم میخواستم این کار رو بکنم داش ولی ترجیح میدم زبان رو بخونم همه لغاتشو تا ادبیات که واقعا زدن درصدی مثل ۶۰ واسش شاهکاره رو بخونم

----------


## God_of_war

> وقتش نسبت به پایه ای که داشته مطمعنا محدود بوده که به این شکل کار کرده .
> بعد چرا بیخودی جو میدی؟؟من موفقیتش رو زیر سوال نمیبرم به هیچ عنوان .اینکار دل شیر میخواد و یه ذهن و برنامه خیلی دقیق و منظم .تو ظاهر شاید بگید که چوون ریاضی و فیزیک رو کار نکرده کارش اسون بوده ولی جمع و جور کردن این کار واقعا سخته .این کار فاکتور های زیادی میخواد که شانس هم هر چقدر که درصدش رو پایین بگیری توش دخیله


اصلا شانس دخیل نیس بالا ۸۰ زدن دیگه شانسی نیس در ضمن اگه یه درس رو بالا زده بود شاید ولی وقتی اینطور با برنامه همه رو بالا زده شانسی جلوه دادن مسخرس تو جو میدی استیون هاوکینگ

----------


## God_of_war

> شانس فقط تو قرعه کشی ها با کمترین زحمت میاد .تو کار سخت شانس همیشه در خونه اونی رو میزنه که با برنامه کار کرده و سگ دو زده 
> اصلا حرفامون ضد هم نیست یکم داری دعوایی میخونی یکم شل کن تهش چی؟


تهش یه بوگاتیه که با ریاضی فیزیک نزده به دست اومده :Yahoo (15):

----------


## wonshower

> فایل پیوست 90207
> منبع =کارنامه  کنکور ۹۸ گزینه دو  نظام قدیم 
> نظرتون چیه راجب این کارنامه فوق العاده با اراده و پر ریسک؟


باسهمیه است دیگ؟

----------


## God_of_war

> باسهمیه است دیگ؟


نه

----------


## Colonius

اینم داشته باشید به خاطر یه شیمی چقدر خراب شده!!

----------


## sami7

چون زیست نظام جدید اسون شده منی که نظام قدیمم باید زیست رو بکوب بخونم تا درس بالای 80 بزنم تا ب موفقیت برسم

درسی مث ریاضی و فیزیک برا همه سخته حتی اگه برا نظام جدید ها اسون بشه بازم کسی که فهم ریاضیات نداره سخته تو بهش بگو 2+2 سخته براش بفهمه

زیست و شیمی حرف اول و اخر میزنن و ازطرفی قابل فهم تر هم هستن و اگه وقت بزاری روش بهت نتیجه میده

از طرفی موفقیت ینی شکستن دیوار هشتاد درصد برا این دو درس

----------


## hamed_habibi

> چون زیست نظام جدید اسون شده منی که نظام قدیمم باید زیست رو بکوب بخونم تا درس بالای 80 بزنم تا ب موفقیت برسم
> 
> درسی مث ریاضی و فیزیک برا همه سخته حتی اگه برا نظام جدید ها اسون بشه بازم کسی که فهم ریاضیات نداره سخته تو بهش بگو 2+2 سخته براش بفهمه
> 
> زیست و شیمی حرف اول و اخر میزنن و ازطرفی قابل فهم تر هم هستن و اگه وقت بزاری روش بهت نتیجه میده
> از طرفی موفقیت ینی شکستن دیوار هشتاد درصد برا این دو درس


ادبیات دینی هم خیلی مهمه واقعا  این س درس اول عمومی روهم  ضریب 9دارن همینه خیلی جلو میندازن ادمو

----------


## Colonius

داداش اسون تره نشده زیست ما، اسون تر سوال دادن ، اگه بخوان سوال سخت بدن کتاب ما قابلیت ترکیب پذیری فوق العاده بالایی داره، شما برو زیست 10 ازمون قلم چی 3 ابان همین هفته پیش رو دانلوذ کن متوجه میشی .کسی 60 زده بود 7100 میداد.

----------


## hamed_habibi

> داداش اسون تره نشده زیست ما، اسون تر سوال دادن ، اگه بخوان سوال سخت بدن کتاب ما قابلیت ترکیب پذیری فوق العاده بالایی داره، شما برو زیست 10 ازمون قلم چی 3 ابان همین هفته پیش رو دانلوذ کن متوجه میشی .کسی 60 زده بود 7100 میداد.


سخت نمیدن کنکورای اول رو

----------


## Javad1376

سلام دوستان من این کارنامه رو دیدم حقیقتا باید به صحت این اطلاعات شک کرد مخصوصا که نظام قدیم هم بوده

----------


## hamed_habibi

> سلام دوستان من این کارنامه رو دیدم حقیقتا باید به صحت این اطلاعات شک کرد مخصوصا که نظام قدیم هم بوده


​خیلیا فک میکنن بهشون ظلم شده چون نظام قدیمن اما مصاحبه برترای انجمن بخونی میبینی اغلب قدیم بودن امسال تا جدید

----------


## God_of_war

> سلام دوستان من این کارنامه رو دیدم حقیقتا باید به صحت این اطلاعات شک کرد مخصوصا که نظام قدیم هم بوده


به نظرم کاملا نرماله این کارنامه . چون بچه ها نمیخوان قبول کنن با درصد ۱۰ ریاضی فیزیک هم میشه پزشکی اورد مقاومت می کنن خوب عزیز چون تو نتونستی یا نکردی یا جربزشو نداشتی همچین ریسکی کنی دلیل بر این نیس که این کارنامه مشکل داره

----------


## Javad1376

> ​خیلیا فک میکنن بهشون ظلم شده چون نظام قدیمن اما مصاحبه برترای انجمن بخونی میبینی اغلب قدیم بودن امسال تا جدید


من کارنامه زیاد دیدم؛درصد 10 برای دو تا درس اختصاصی تاثیر خیلی بدی روی رتبه داره؛کاملا مشخصه که این کارنامه برای یک فرد سهمیه دار بوده

----------


## Javad1376

> به نظرم کاملا نرماله این کارنامه . چون بچه ها نمیخوان قبول کنن با درصد ۱۰ ریاضی فیزیک هم میشه پزشکی اورد مقاومت می کنن خوب عزیز چون تو نتونستی یا نکردی یا جربزشو نداشتی همچین ریسکی کنی دلیل بر این نیس که این کارنامه مشکل داره


غیرممکنه که یک نظام قدیم در کنکور 98 با دو تا درصد حدود 10 در ریاضی و فیزیک بتونه همچین رتبه ای بیاره بدون سهمیه

----------


## hamed_habibi

> غیرممکنه که یک نظام قدیم در کنکور 98 با دو تا درصد حدود 10 در ریاضی و فیزیک بتونه همچین رتبه ای بیاره بدون سهمیه


داداش گلم شما چندتا کنکور دادی؟عزیز من گزینه دو کارنامه هارو تکفیف کرده اینکه شما میگی غیر ممکنه براین اساس میگی که خب نرفتی نگشتی تراز ایشون قیاس کن ورتبه زیرگروه رو بعد اینو بگو...ایشون زیست 90زده شیمی نزدیک 80...این یعنی اینکه تو هر جفت این درسو رتبه خودش رو پرتاب کرده بااین درصدا...شما اول برو ببین ک کارنامه سهمیه دارتو گزینه دو بااین سهمیه های مناطق فرق داره بعدش برو چندتا کارنامه پیدا کن معادل بگیر...ایشون با این تراز یعنی 10200 درمنطقه سه میشده 500 ک قطعا اینو باید بدونی تراز و رتبه ربطب ب منطقه نداره  ..خیلیا فک میکنن 25درصد سهمیه یعنی 25درصد رتبه رو بهتر میکنه نه عزیز من اینا ی سهمیه جدا در ی منطقه جدا دارن  ربطی نداره ک سهمیه ایی باشه..

----------


## hamed_habibi

> به نظرم کاملا نرماله این کارنامه . چون بچه ها نمیخوان قبول کنن با درصد ۱۰ ریاضی فیزیک هم میشه پزشکی اورد مقاومت می کنن خوب عزیز چون تو نتونستی یا نکردی یا جربزشو نداشتی همچین ریسکی کنی دلیل بر این نیس که این کارنامه مشکل داره


میگه امکان نداره...

----------


## hamed_habibi

> من کارنامه زیاد دیدم؛درصد 10 برای دو تا درس اختصاصی تاثیر خیلی بدی روی رتبه داره؛کاملا مشخصه که این کارنامه برای یک فرد سهمیه دار بوده


اول کتاب خط ویژه زیست بازکن مولف زیست کتاب نوشته زیست بالای 80یعنی طی کردن 80درصد مسیر رسیدن ب سه رشته اصلی

----------


## Ngizz

اگه به کارنامه های افراد سهمیه دار نگاه کنید می‌بینید سهمیه تاثیری تو رتبه ی کشوری و تراز نداره فقط دو تا رتبه تو منطقه میده. این کارنامه تراز و رتبه کشوری به رتبه منطقه میخوره پس بدون سهمیه هست

----------


## Colonius

اقا هرسال چند تا درس تاثیر عجیبی روی رتبه میذارن و اگر زیاد زده باشی بشدت روی رتبه تاثیر میذارن ، بعضی ها کم تر امسال این بنده خدا درس هایی رو بسیار بالازده که جز همین درسا بودن و درسایی رو پایین زده که جز دسته دوم بودن ، البته  این هرسال فرق میکنه و سال دیگه ممکنه فرق کنن

----------


## Zahra77

:Yahoo (21): حقیقتش ایشون مرزای لازمو همه رو زده 
مثلا درسی یکی دو درصد کمتر میزد  :Yahoo (21):  
در حد 10 تا سوال 
یه هزارتایی جا بجا میشد  :Yahoo (21):  
خیلی میزون همه رو از مرز رد کرده واقعا  :Yahoo (4): !

----------


## Rafolin403

احتمال میدم سهمیه ای باشه چون دوست من با زیست ۸۰ درصد شیمی و فیزیک ۷۰
و میانگین عمومی ۷۰
فقط ریاضی ۴۰ درصد
اونم منطقه یک!!!!! شده ۱۷۰۰ :Yahoo (20): 
این کارنامه مال یه سهمیه ای هست متاسفانه نه یک ادم عادی
طرف از اولشم میدونسته اگه این درصدارو بزنه میتونه ۷۰ درصد نمره قبولی پزشکی رو بیاره و قبول بشه!!

----------


## hamed_habibi

> احتمال میدم سهمیه ای باشه چون دوست من با زیست ۸۰ درصد شیمی و فیزیک ۷۰
> و میانگین عمومی ۷۰
> فقط ریاضی ۴۰ درصد
> اونم منطقه یک!!!!! شده ۱۷۰۰
> این کارنامه مال یه سهمیه ای هست متاسفانه نه یک ادم عادی
> طرف از اولشم میدونسته اگه این درصدارو بزنه میتونه ۷۰ درصد نمره قبولی پزشکی رو بیاره و قبول بشه!!


|
دوست عزیز کارنامه سهیمه دار از دور مشخصه این کارنامه عادیه برو سایت گزینه دو متوجه میشی بعد اینکه  دوست شما زیست 80 زده ایشون مایل به 90درصد یعنی 9 درصد تفاوت تو زیست کافیه تا همه چیو جبران کنه...کنکور امسال دوتا تست میتونست 700تا جابه جات کنه...

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دوستان توجه کنید ایشون ترازش شده 10200ولی پردیس مشهد قبول شده خب اگر سهمیه داشت دولتی میاورد بایان تراز..لطفا یکم قبل حرف زدن فک کنید....

----------


## hamed_habibi

> دوتا مورد
> این مورد نمیگم استثنا ولی نادره .قبلا هم تو صفحه های قبل تاپیک گفتم با نگاه کردن به درصدای دیگه میفهمین که ریسک حیلی بزرگ کار خیلی سخت و بزرگی که یه ذهن دقیق و برنامه منظم میخواد و به هیچ عنوان عملی کردنش اسون نیست
> برخی از دوستان فعال توو تاپیک بنا به گفته خودشون یا میخواستن این کار رو انجام بدن یا اطلاع داشتن از تاثیر درصدی و زدن درصد ها به این صورت پس چرا تو سال های قبلی پشت کنکور بودنشون این کار رو نکردن؟ موضوع ساده است چون کار خیلی سخته از یه درصدی به بعد تو هر درسی خصوصا زیست و شیمی فاکتور شرایط سر جلسه ازمون شانس سانت به سانت مسیری که برای اون درس رفتین و استعداد و خلاقیت ذهنی وارد قضیه میشه و فقط مسیر کلی که رفتین مهم نیست .
> دقیقا بخاطر همینه که باعث پرش ترازی میشه 
> مورد نادره شدنیه ولی سخت و ریسک خیلی بالایی داره .شما یه جا  تو مسیر و سر جلسه  فول کنی اون درصد رو از دست میدید بجای درصد خاص میای رو درصد عالی و در نتیجه اون تکانش بزرگ یا پرش ترازی رو هم از دست میدی
> 
> مورد دوم 
> سهمیه یه ظرفیته نه تاثیر رو کارنامه .فرمولی که برای کارنامه دادن هست برای همه یکیه.این کارنامه هم سهمیه نیست و همه چیش با همه چیش میخونه.ترازش با رتبه اش و قبولیش میخونه
> درصد های خفن عربی و ادبیات و دینی و زیست وشیمیش با وجود ریاضی و فیزیک کم با ترازش میخونه.این فقط زیست و شیمی نزده 
> ...


​حرف شما درسته اما قبول کن بالا زدن ریاضی فیزیک از زیست شیمی ریسکی تر سخت تر هستش...چرا که مفاهیم شیمی خیلی وقتا و همینطظور خود زیست نیاز مند ذهن خلاق نبوغ خاصی نداره اونم این زیست کنکور98ک ساده بود از طرفی ادبیات قبول دارم سخته  کلا سختم سوال داده بودن...

----------


## sami7

> ​حرف شما درسته اما قبول کن بالا زدن ریاضی فیزیک از زیست شیمی ریسکی تر سخت تر هستش...چرا که مفاهیم شیمی خیلی وقتا و همینطظور خود زیست نیاز مند ذهن خلاق نبوغ خاصی نداره اونم این زیست کنکور98ک ساده بود از طرفی ادبیات قبول دارم سخته  کلا سختم سوال داده بودن...


داداش اونطوری که من از حرفات برداشت کردم طی تاپیک های قبل
شما میخای همین سیستم رو پیاده کنی بهت توصیه میکنم که نهایت یکی از دو درس رو بیخیال بشی چون سر جلسه کنکور یهو خروس نمیخونه و چیزی که میخای از آب در نمیاد
توی ریاضی فصل های مثل امار لگاریتم مشتق تابع احتمال ماتریس حد
اینا رو با هر فیلم اموزشی هم ببینی جواب هس و تست های سراسریشم بزنی تو کنکور حدود ۴۰ ۵۰ درصد زدی و اسونم هستن و ریسک رو هم کمتر کردی

----------


## hamed_habibi

> ببین تراز مفت نمیدن تو کنکور .
> رسیدن به درصد پرش یا درصدی که تراز رو با تغییر زیاد مواجه میکنه تو ریاضی و فیزیک راحتت تره تا شیمی و زیست .به دو دلیل سوالاش روتین تره ادمای کمتری میزنن 
> مطمعنا منظورم این نیست که ریاضی و فیزیک رو بجای زیست و شیمی بیشتر کار کنید .بیشتر منظورم رو صحبت تو بود که این دو تا رو قیاس کردی که قابل قیاس نیستن بدان صورتی که گفتی


​سال 95ک کنکور دادم اولین بار اومدم این سیستم پیاده کنم سوال اول زیست غلط بود خیلی اذیت شدم فکرم مخدوش شد بستگی ب شانسم داره واقعا..البته خب اونسال بچه بقودم وخام..ولی بنظرم کسی ک با ترساش مقابله میکنه واقعا میخونه موفق میشه بلاخره این روشم یکی از روش های موفقیته ک برای افراد ی ک هوش کمتری دارن مناسب تره..افرادی ک عین من قضر مخشون انقد تاب نداره تا بتونه ریاضی فیزیک بخونه 70 بزنه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> داداش اونطوری که من از حرفات برداشت کردم طی تاپیک های قبل
> شما میخای همین سیستم رو پیاده کنی بهت توصیه میکنم که نهایت یکی از دو درس رو بیخیال بشی چون سر جلسه کنکور یهو خروس نمیخونه و چیزی که میخای از آب در نمیاد
> توی ریاضی فصل های مثل امار لگاریتم مشتق تابع احتمال ماتریس حد
> اینا رو با هر فیلم اموزشی هم ببینی جواب هس و تست های سراسریشم بزنی تو کنکور حدود ۴۰ ۵۰ درصد زدی و اسونم هستن و ریسک رو هم کمتر کردی


بله درسته اما نه ک فیزیک ریاضی نخونم...حد مثلثات احتمال اماار  لگ امسال 13 تست داشت سال دیگه احتمال بیشترم میدن

----------

